
I challenge you to take a month off this year - orofino
https://medium.com/better-humans/9a473e871454/
======
orofino
My wife and I took off 8 months last year. I like the approach of a month or
maybe a bit more. If you're good at your job and have a good employer, they'll
figure out what to do to keep you happy.

Eight months was a bit much for us, so we're planning to try a 1-1.5 month
trip at some point. My boss was very receptive to the idea.

~~~
sabziwalla
I have to ask: how did you managed to take 8 months off? I can't think of any
corporation that would allow this. Which leads me to guess you're not in the
corporate world. Is that true?

~~~
orofino
I should have been clearer. They didn't.

We saved for several years and let them know last spring that we'd be
quitting. We had expected to travel longer than 8 months, so we had sold all
of our stuff, including our house, and then quit our jobs.

Upon our return, my old boss (now at a different company) asked me if I wanted
to come work for him.

